
Apple apologizes for continued reliability problems with its MacBook keyboards - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18284042/apple-macbook-keyboard-apology-issues-bad-design
======
cprayingmantis
I'm the biggest Apple fanboy out there, but I think they've lost their way and
I hope someone helps them find a way back before I need to replace my laptop.
Listen guys and gals I know you've worked hard on your news service, and your
shiny new credit card but it's time to buckle down and make something worth
spending my money on. Something I can use to make media and apps for your
users to consume.

------
melling
They could make it a little thicker and use the old keyboard.

While they’re at it, add 4 USB-C ports (mouse, keyboard, external SSD) and
MagSafe.

I bought a 2010 MacBook Pro and another in 2013. I had an Nvidia problem which
took a long time for Apple to finally fix.

I’ve been reluctant to spend another $2500 for the potential problems and
compromises.

~~~
eridius
There are 4 USB-C ports anyway.

And MagSafe is not coming back. AIUI, MagSafe unavoidably led to connection
problems with the power cable over time and was a big driver of AppleCare
support issues. Anecdotally, I've had multiple laptops where the MagSafe
connector got to the point of needing to be jiggled around almost every time I
plugged it in before it would start delivering power.

~~~
xnaas
>There are 4 USB-C ports anyway.

Only if you buy any MacBook Pro configuration with the touchbar. If you want
normal F-keys, you're limited to 2 ports because "fuck you," I guess.

~~~
eridius
Is "fuck you" a euphemism for "you're buying a computer that costs $500 less
and as a result probably doesn't have the internal hardware to support 4
separate USB-C ports"?

~~~
tazard
2 more USB ports costs an extra $500? It's strange because a $15 USB hub
plugged into the USB ports works fine. It must be lack of internal space due
to not including a touchbar... Wait that doesn't make sense either...

------
tonyjstark
From the feeling the 2018/3rd gen butterfly keyboard is much better. The
feedback while typing is much better but if I wouldn't make some of my money
with iOS development I wouldn't had bought a MacBook (Air in my case).

For my main work where I get a company device I now ordered a non Apple device
which is also repairable after the warranty runs out. I fear to become victim
of the flexgate where it seems opening and closing your MacBook makes the
display cable break...

Edit: they also improved the usb-c ports. They have a clip-feeling now while
my 2017 MBP sometimes doesn't charge because the ports are already wonky. such
a bad hardware

~~~
steve_adams_86
I know it's anecdotal, but I have the most recent MacBook Air and I already
get concerning keyboard behaviour like I did with the TouchBar MacBook Pro. I
don't have a good feeling about this. Like you, I needed an Apple machine to
develop for the App Store.

A $2500 computer's keyboard really shouldn't get stuck keys after a month. I'm
absolutely crazy about keeping food/drink/any kind of debris away from it
after what happened to my MBP (although that wasn't totally preventable
anyway).

Here's hoping, I guess

~~~
tonyjstark
Good luck to you then. I'm also really not happy about the hardware that's why
I went for the Air, maybe I should have gone for a used 2016 model instead.
It's now the 3rd generation of that keyboard and they still couldn't get it
right. I want my hardware to last if I have to pay it myself and I wonder how
I deal with it when warranty and repair programs end. Also I wonder how that
affects the ability to re-sell it in some years.

------
0815test
"Appl apologizs for conttinud rliabilitty problms witth itts MacBook kyboards"

FTFY ;-)

~~~
dzhiurgis
On my 2018 MBP backspace is what gave first (3 months vs 1month on 2016 one).
It occasionally fires more than once, leaving me with tons of weird problems
in code...

------
sarcasmatwork
But we have this shiny new credit card that you can use..

~~~
pedalpete
to buy yourself an expensive underpowered new macbook with a slightly less bad
keyboard.

------
pier25
Apple didn't apologize in previous widespread issues like Nvidiagate,
Radeongate, etc.

I guess "a small number of users" is not entirely accurate.

------
anth_anm
Quit apologizing and just make a machine that is built with reasonable
engineering instead of thin above all else.

------
gumby
Here's the actual apology, unfortunately behind a paywall (that Outline no
longer supports): [https://www.wsj.com/graphics/apple-still-hasnt-fixed-its-
mac...](https://www.wsj.com/graphics/apple-still-hasnt-fixed-its-macbook-
keyboard-problem/)

------
makecheck
The absolute minimum “actions speak louder than words” thing for Apple to do
at this point is to ship an external keyboard with every new laptop for free.
Every single one.

I have a 2013 model that I increasingly worry about. A speaker is dying, the
rest is fine but I _still_ don’t know what to buy next. I refuse to buy
anything without a _brand new_ keyboard design though, that has a non-Touch-
Bar option.

